# What's happening here?



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 13, 2020)

Curious what clubs in the NorCal region are doing currently -- Club headed to Utah/CO/AZ for tournaments, Unsanctioned (no coaches) scrimmages....


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 13, 2020)

From what I've heard, lots of out of state travel starting this month and going through the end of the year.


----------



## Free Kick (Oct 13, 2020)

I have not heard of any unsanctioned scrimmages in the Bay Area, where two clubs are playing against one another 11v11.  I have kids in two different clubs and they've both gone the extra mile in keeping practices socially distanced.  Kudos to those directors and coaches.  One of my kids will be going out-of-state to play in a tournament in a couple months.  A bit conflicted in making that decision.

I doubt any games/scrimmages will be allowed in the Bay Area for 2020.  I do anticipate larger Bay Area clubs sending their high school aged players into Nevada for scrimmage games.  Have not heard any news of this yet, just a gut feeling.  Crazy to think that teams only 20 miles apart will travel to an area like Reno to play a scrimmage game.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 13, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> From what I've heard, lots of out of state travel starting this month and going through the end of the year.


That is kind of what I have heard, just kind of wondering where and what teams are doing to prepare from going zero-100


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 13, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> I have not heard of any unsanctioned scrimmages in the Bay Area, where two clubs are playing against one another 11v11.  I have kids in two different clubs and they've both gone the extra mile in keeping practices socially distanced.  Kudos to those directors and coaches.  One of my kids will be going out-of-state to play in a tournament in a couple months.  A bit conflicted in making that decision.
> 
> I doubt any games/scrimmages will be allowed in the Bay Area for 2020.  I do anticipate larger Bay Area clubs sending their high school aged players into Nevada for scrimmage games.  Have not heard any news of this yet, just a gut feeling.  Crazy to think that teams only 20 miles apart will travel to an area like Reno to play a scrimmage game.


The scrimmages could also be intrasquad where 2 ages compete or even the same age in small sided games.  My daughters play in different clubs and I have been pretty happy about the way things have been handled and communicated out. The girls are definitely antsy, but also want to be respectful and cautious


----------



## Free Kick (Oct 13, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> That is kind of what I have heard, just kind of wondering where and what teams are doing to prepare from going zero-100


This is why I think clubs would seriously consider traveling out of State just for scrimmages.  Very difficult to play your first game in eight months at a showcase or tournament against teams that have already started their season.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 13, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> That is kind of what I have heard, just kind of wondering where and what teams are doing to prepare from going zero-100


All the bigger clubs, (SJ, Placer, Blues,) will be in either AZ or NV over the new couple of months. I too am not aware of any unsanctioned scrimmaging.


----------



## Free Kick (Oct 13, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> The scrimmages could also be intrasquad where 2 ages compete or even the same age in small sided games.  My daughters play in different clubs and I have been pretty happy about the way things have been handled and communicated out. The girls are definitely antsy, but also want to be respectful and cautious


Intrasquad is the way to go however I think it ultimately depends on which County the club is in.  San Mateo and Santa Clara county have already issued warnings to clubs that have acted out of protocol.  The consequence of being a repeat offender is that you lose access to all your fields.  Very harsh penalty.


----------



## Timan (Oct 13, 2020)

Today, Alameda and Santa Clara county have turned to "orange" from "Red", but I have not heard any change, or improvement of allowing competition in the youth sports.  If we have to wait until it turn to "yellow", then there is almost no hope we could play soccer here in NorCal in 2020.
No doubt many clubs and teams are trying to go out of States and find the opportunity to play...


----------



## dad4 (Oct 13, 2020)

Timan said:


> Today, Alameda and Santa Clara county have turned to "orange" from "Red", but I have not heard any change, or improvement of allowing competition in the youth sports.  If we have to wait until it turn to "yellow", then there is almost no hope we could play soccer here in NorCal in 2020.
> No doubt many clubs and teams are trying to go out of States and find the opportunity to play...


SCC just opened up indoor dining and churches.  My guess is cases will be back to red within a month.

Ugh.  Just when it seemed we could turn this thing around.

So, yeah.  Vegas and AZ.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 13, 2020)

Placer county is Orange now too. That affects Placer and (Norcal) Blues. But, not aware of any changes either.


----------



## Maskless (Oct 13, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Placer county is Orange now too. That affects Placer and (Norcal) Blues. But, not aware of any changes either.


It's doubtful games will be played in CA this year. Flu season is approaching and I'll bet the yet to be unveiled "green" tier will have multiple shades of green.


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 13, 2020)

NorCal affiliated clubs probably need to be careful.  I suspect if they broke State/County guidelines they could be kicked out of NorCal and lose their insurance, etc.  I believe traveling out of state to play, via the club, would be in violation.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 13, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> NorCal affiliated clubs probably need to be careful.  I suspect if they broke State/County guidelines they could be kicked out of NorCal and lose their insurance, etc.  I believe traveling out of state to play, via the club, would be in violation.


Doesn't that apply to all CA though? So all the SoCal clubs too? I think the entire state is traveling at this point.


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 13, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Doesn't that apply to all CA though? So all the SoCal clubs too? I think the entire state is traveling at this point.


I think you're probably right, as they're all under US Club Soccer, right?









						Member Update: Important reminders about returning to play
					

Dear members,   As communities work towards achieving safe and responsible return to play – whether that includes competition or just virtual training – US Club Soccer requires its members to abide by the requirements/mandates established by the applicable local and state public health authorities.




					www.usclubsoccer.org


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 13, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> I think you're probably right, as they're all under US Club Soccer, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find but I just wonder if that applies to out of state? It specifically states that clubs need to abide by "local guidelines". But- if you're out of state, are their guidelines the ones you need to follow? It's all such a confusing mess!


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 13, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Good find but I just wonder if that applies to out of state? It specifically states that clubs need to abide by "local guidelines". But- if you're out of state, are their guidelines the ones you need to follow? It's all such a confusing mess!


It's unclear to me if CA prohibits, via youth sports guidelines playing out of state. They disallow it on the inbound, but the language is weird:

"Outdoor and indoor sporting events, assemblies, and other activities that require close contact or that would promote congregating are not permitted at this time. For example, tournaments, events, or competitions, regardless of whether teams are from the same school or from different schools, counties, or states are not permitted at this time."

The 8/3 guidelines are so vague BTW. 

Ultimately, I would just make sure this is all good before committing to travel to a different state.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Oct 13, 2020)

Not that this helps, but US Club Soccer posted this a while back.  Some will interpret this to mean that you have to follow CA's requirements even if you go out of state.  It is up to the club to self police though it seems.  

*Q: For an activity that takes place in a different municipality or state than the member/member organization resides or is based, which local and state public health requirements and orders are applicable?*


Members/member organizations are responsible to ensure they understand and comply with the requirements and orders of local and state public health authorities applicable to their activities. This means that a member/member organization must comply with the rules and orders of the locality(ies) and state(s): (1) in which the member/member organization resides/is based; (2) where the activity is held; and (3) through which the member may travel while the member is in that locality or state.


----------



## pizza between games (Oct 13, 2020)

I've seen private invite-only workouts with 30-40 players for months now. Same for friendlies, tournaments, & scrimmages throughout region 6. Park rangers are only kicking out games with referees which has affected a bunch of Mexican league games. Aside from that fields have been first come first serve for training where I have seen lots of intraquad stuff by the clubs. Can't speak for all NorCal but that's what I have personally witnessed for months now.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 13, 2020)

Many will be traveling out of state to tournament in the next 2 months or so. I believe many have said enough is enough. How can 80% of states or so be allowed to have contact in training and play games but we can't. Adults listened for awhile and now they see it's a bit more political than reality. It's sad because it's probably safer to play games in Nor Cal right now compared to traveling out of state often on a plane(many will drive too) and come back home. States like Washington and Oregon are starting contract training/games already or soon. Will that help CA have games since we're more in line with them politically? My guess is similar to all of you. No league games until 2021 I'd predict but hopefully contact training allowed next month or December. 

According to the ECNL AZ list, all but one club in nor cal are traveling to Pheonix for a event next month. I'm also curious who goes to mayors cup in December and surf cup in PHX this year. I believe us club insurance will not cover players if games not allowed by local authorities. Parents coverage for their families I'm guessing would cover if something went wrong. What's the most depressing, are youth sports anywhere on the tiers? I haven't seen them and it's a joke in my opinion. At least tell all of us what we need to do in order to have contract in youth sports and games in the future.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 14, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> NorCal affiliated clubs probably need to be careful.  I suspect if they broke State/County guidelines they could be kicked out of NorCal and lose their insurance, etc.  I believe traveling out of state to play, via the club, would be in violation.


If NorCal kicks out every club that travels, there won’t be much left.

MVLA, San Juan, and Mustangs are all listed as confirmed for going to Surf in AZ.  

It’s on the main Surf Cup web page.


----------



## Free Kick (Oct 14, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> NorCal affiliated clubs probably need to be careful.  I suspect if they broke State/County guidelines they could be kicked out of NorCal and lose their insurance, etc.  I believe traveling out of state to play, via the club, would be in violation.


Losing insurance would be very bad.  Good point.  

It does not appear that out-of-state travel is a violation of NorCal rules.  Norcal recommends against out-of-state travel but I don't see any language that it would constitute a violation of their own rules.  Clubs should provide testing for those returning from out-of-state and proof of negative test prior to practicing.  This just makes sense and would go a long way in the event the travel was called into question.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 14, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> I think you're probably right, as they're all under US Club Soccer, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point.  I think the clubs are lucky there hasn’t been a known outbreak.  For the clubs that to travel Arizona, I would argue that they are not entitled to insurance coverage because they breached the contract by being grossly negligent by ignoring local mandates and recklessly putting their members in “the zone of danger.”


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If NorCal kicks out every club that travels, there won’t be much left.
> 
> MVLA, San Juan, and Mustangs are all listed as confirmed for going to Surf in AZ.
> 
> It’s on the main Surf Cup web page.


Those dates are pretty far out -- perhaps it's a safe bet right now.  Maybe they're hoping State guidelines change by then.  I mean a simple email to US Club Soccer could probably clear this up.  I'm just saying, folks should probably look into it.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 14, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Losing insurance would be very bad.  Good point.
> 
> It does not appear that out-of-state travel is a violation of NorCal rules.  Norcal recommends against out-of-state travel but I don't see any language that it would constitute a violation of their own rules.  Clubs should provide testing for those returning from out-of-state and proof of negative test prior to practicing.  This just makes sense and would go a long way in the event the travel was called into question.


Our club is mandating a quarantine period after returning from out of state travel in addition to other procedures before and during travel. Because we are not violating state order and because we are operating within county approved protocols for out of state travel, insurance coverage is not an issue. I doubt any youth clubs have the means to provide testing. The quarantine period is meant to be a workable alternative to that.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Good point.  I think the clubs are lucky there hasn’t been a known outbreak.  For the clubs that to travel Arizona, I would argue that they are not entitled to insurance coverage because they breached the contract by being grossly negligent by ignoring local mandates and recklessly putting their members in “the zone of danger.”


I trust you have a sense for what lawyers might argue.

I have a hard time using the phrase "gross negligence" or "in the zone of danger" to describe kids running around after a ball.  

Test and quarantine on return sounds reasonable.  Sit at home while adults enjoy bars and casinos does not.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I trust you have a sense for what lawyers might argue.
> 
> I have a hard time using the phrase "gross negligence" or "in the zone of danger" to describe kids running around after a ball.
> 
> Test and quarantine on return sounds reasonable.  Sit at home while adults enjoy bars and casinos does not.


A very strong argument can be made that going to AZ to play is deliberate and reckless. Test and quarantine on return is merely mitigating wrongdoing and doesn’t negate the fact that going to Arizona was deliberate and reckless.

I don’t necessarily agree with the analysis but I think clubs need to be careful moving forward.  It’s all fun until someone gets hurt.

I don’t understand bars and casinos being open either if that helps.


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> A very strong argument can be made that going to AZ to play is deliberate and reckless. Test and quarantine on return is merely mitigating wrongdoing and doesn’t negate the fact that going to Arizona was deliberate and reckless.
> 
> I don’t necessarily agree with the analysis but I think clubs need to be careful moving forward.  It’s all fun until someone gets hurt.
> 
> I don’t understand bars and casinos being open either if that helps.


so of the multiple tournaments in arizona and utah that california parents and soccer kids went to, how many have been infected and or died? anyone have that number?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 14, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> so of the multiple tournaments in arizona and utah that california parents and soccer kids went to, how many have been infected and or died? anyone have that number?


Another question (s) would be are people testing when they get home or quarantining or if no symptoms going about their normal business.


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 14, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Another question (s) would be are people testing when they get home or quarantining or if no symptoms going about their normal business.


apparently not since the same teams are going back out.  Numbers but be low or 0.  Definitely not large enough for people to care about tracking.  Or else all the kids would be sick and no tournaments would be happening.  pretty safe so far.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 14, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> so of the multiple tournaments in arizona and utah that california parents and soccer kids went to, how many have been infected and or died? anyone have that number?


I don’t know.  But I can guarantee that if professional teams and leagues are having outbreaks with all of their resources that club soccer will too.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 14, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> apparently not since the same teams are going back out.  Numbers but be low or 0.  Definitely not large enough for people to care about tracking.  Or else all the kids would be sick and no tournaments would be happening.  pretty safe so far.


I don’t think you’ve presented dispositive proof on the issue.  Maybe we are experiencing the “quiet before the storm.”


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I don’t know.  But I can guarantee that if professional teams and leagues are having outbreaks with all of their resources that club soccer will too.


i dont think kids are sneaking groupies into their bubble like the pros.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I don’t know.  But I can guarantee that if professional teams and leagues are having outbreaks with all of their resources that club soccer will too.


You know the funny thing about the pros when they get it? Everyone turns out fine. 

I was listening to ESPN the other day when a couple of teams had people tested positive. 

You know what the concern of ESPN was? 

That games would be delayed. 

They were also mad that maybe the teams were not following protocol and as such some people tested positive. 

They were really wondering if the NFL would have to add in weeks to the schedule because they were sure more cases would arise. 

But you know what they didn't mention once? And it is very telling. They didn't once wonder if the people who tested positive were actually in any risk. Why is that? Because they know and we all know at that age group and the shape that these people are in, the risk is basically nil. 

If actually testing positive had any real health risks they would have talked about it. As a matter of fact they and others would tell you sports are not worth the risk...if there were any actual risk. 

Instead the focus was on delays since they know in a week or 2 all those guys will be cleared and will be fine.

Just watch the next time someone on a pro team or a college team tests positive. They will not wonder about the actual health of the person, but will focus on the only negative aspect of it which is a missed or delayed game.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 14, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> i dont think kids are sneaking groupies into their bubble like the pros.


Do younger siblings count as groupies?


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Do younger siblings count as groupies?


I guess, but different kind of germs.


----------



## pizza between games (Oct 15, 2020)

I think it is foolish to assume other states opened up without any medical analysis of such things. We aren't open for political reasons, not covid reasons. If you believe otherwise maybe turn off the TV and get in touch with reality.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Do younger siblings count as groupies?


Cohorts


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> A very strong argument can be made that going to AZ to play is deliberate and reckless. Test and quarantine on return is merely mitigating wrongdoing and doesn’t negate the fact that going to Arizona was deliberate and reckless.
> 
> I don’t necessarily agree with the analysis but I think clubs need to be careful moving forward.  It’s all fun until someone gets hurt.
> 
> I don’t understand bars and casinos being open either if that helps.


Coming home from Arizona would not require quarantining because Arizona as a whole and Phoenix specifically is the same risk as Orange County and San Diego counties and the State as a whole, but less of a risk than San Bernadino, Riverside, and LA counties.  Utah and Nevada right now are different stories and quarantining would be appropriate.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 15, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Coming home from Arizona would not require quarantining because Arizona as a whole and Phoenix specifically is the same risk as Orange County and San Diego counties and the State as a whole, but less of a risk than San Bernadino, Riverside, and LA counties.  Utah and Nevada right now are different stories and quarantining would be appropriate.


We’ll still quarantine when we get back from any tournament or scrimmage.  It is easy enough to do, and I don’t want to be the guy who kicked off another outbreak.

Besides, traveling is always higher exposure than being at home.  Even if living in Phoenix is the same risk as living in CA, travel to Phoenix is higher risk than living in CA.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> We’ll still quarantine when we get back from any tournament or scrimmage.  It is easy enough to do, and I don’t want to be the guy who kicked off another outbreak.
> 
> Besides, traveling is always higher exposure than being at home.  Even if living in Phoenix is the same risk as living in CA, travel to Phoenix is higher risk than living in CA.


If you normally stay at home and go absolutely nowhere at all (i.e. gas station, costco, or grocery store), I would agree but if you do any of those activities, the risk is the same.  I of course am presuming you aren't flying and you are going to take the same precautions that you do with your day to day activities out in the community.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 15, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> If you normally stay at home and go absolutely nowhere at all (i.e. gas station, costco, or grocery store), I would agree but if you do any of those activities, the risk is the same.  I of course am presuming you aren't flying and you are going to take the same precautions that you do with your day to day activities out in the community.


Hotels have common air circulation.  My house does not.  

When travelling, I talk with a waiter or counter clerk.  At home, I get non-contact delivery takeout.  

At home, I go to the gas station once a month or so.  When travelling, it is 3 times in a weekend.

At home, I see the same 12 parents every practice.  At a tournament, I see a couple hundred people.

It adds up.  For me, a tournament is at least 10x as much exposure as living at home.   That probably puts me in the “never goes anywhere“ camp.  Or at least “never goes anywhere indoors”.

For someone who goes out to restaurants and movies frequently, the gap is a lot smaller.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Hotels have common air circulation.  My house does not. *Valid point....I did some reading though and if hotel is following commercial code this shouldn't be a problem.*
> 
> When travelling, I talk with a waiter or counter clerk.  At home, I get non-contact delivery takeout. *Why would you do any different at a tournament?  I do not plan on dining in restaurants.  On that basis, you should quarantine.*
> 
> ...


----------



## watfly (Oct 15, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I of course am presuming you aren't flying and you are going to take the same precautions that you do with your day to day activities out in the community.


The covid risk of flying is very low...some studies say extraordinarily low.  Overall the risk of serious health issues from Covid in general are very low anyway.









						Covid risk of flying "extraordinarily low", says Flight Safety Foundation - Aircraft Interiors International
					

Following a six-month analysis of the air travel industry’s response to the SARS-CoV-2 pandemic, the Flight Safety Foundation has concluded that industry has succeeded in greatly reducing the possibility of transmission in airports and on aircraft




					www.aircraftinteriorsinternational.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/defense-department-study-finds-low-risk-of-coronavirus-infection-through-air-on-a-packed-airline-flight/2020/10/15/e84aa092-0e30-11eb-8a35-237ef1eb2ef7_story.html
		










						How Safe Is Air Travel In COVID Time? A JAMA Article Says It's Safer Than You Think
					

An article in the latest edition of the Journal of the American Medical Association reports that when it comes to risk from the coronavirus, air travel is much safer than you might believe. It is safer than shopping in a supermarket, riding on a train, or going to work in an office. Why? It's...




					www.acsh.org


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 16, 2020)

Let’s see if it helps a little...


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 16, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Let’s see if it helps a little...


Let's hope!


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 16, 2020)

Here's the twitter version: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317246170083651584


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 19, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Here's the twitter version:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317246170083651584


Excellent letter! Thanks for sharing


----------



## NorCalDad (Oct 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318290817757245440


----------



## dawson (Oct 19, 2020)

I suspect he will specifically ban teams from going out of state to play tournaments,
Even though the letter is short it goes out of its way to mention this subject. 
If it does happen ECNL teams it seems would be most impacted.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 19, 2020)

dawson said:


> I suspect he will specifically ban teams from going out of state to play tournaments,
> Even though the letter is short it goes out of its way to mention this subject.
> If it does happen ECNL teams it seems would be most impacted.


How is that enforceable?  At what point is this guy overreaching his power of office?


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 19, 2020)

Same question as kicker.

The only thing I can think of is he makes a proclamation that the clubs insurance is null and void in the presence if said "order", and then the clubs freak out and put the brakes on?


----------



## MacDre (Oct 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> How is that enforceable?  At what point is this guy overreaching his power of office?


Cease & desist order coupled with steep fines and penalties would make the most sense to me.  I imagine the “competition” is giving Sacramento frequent updates of all the clubs going out of state to play and the tournaments are broadcasting all of the participants.  Damn near like shooting fish in a barrel in terms of ease of enforcement if you ask me.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Cease & desist order coupled with steep fines and penalties would make the most sense to me.  I imagine the “competition” is giving Sacramento frequent updates of all the clubs going out of state to play and the tournaments are broadcasting all of the participants.  Damn near like shooting fish in a barrel in terms of ease of enforcement if you ask me.


Hammer time tomorrow Dre?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Cease & desist order coupled with steep fines and penalties would make the most sense to me.  I imagine the “competition” is giving Sacramento frequent updates of all the clubs going out of state to play and the tournaments are broadcasting all of the participants.  Damn near like shooting fish in a barrel in terms of ease of enforcement if you ask me.


But what is the precedence and basis for the “law” and does he have the power to make such a “law”?

Hell, they were threatening the same of Beauty Salons for servicing customers until one of the customers was them and they got caught.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 19, 2020)

L


crush said:


> Hammer time tomorrow Dre?


I haven’t heard anything.  Just speculation.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> But what is the precedence and basis for the “law” and does he have the power to make such a “law”?
> 
> Hell, they were threatening the same of Beauty Salons for servicing customers until one of the customers was them and they got caught.


Valid points.


----------



## Dargle (Oct 19, 2020)

dawson said:


> I suspect he will specifically ban teams from going out of state to play tournaments,
> Even though the letter is short it goes out of its way to mention this subject.
> If it does happen ECNL teams it seems would be most impacted.


I'm not so sure of that given this report from Newsom's press conference:


Capitol Alert

@CapitolAlert

Replying to 
@CapitolAlert
Newsom said he has not considered yet any quarantine requirements for people coming from states with high COVID-19 case numbers.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Cease & desist order coupled with steep fines and penalties would make the most sense to me.  I imagine the “competition” is giving Sacramento frequent updates of all the clubs going out of state to play and the tournaments are broadcasting all of the participants.  Damn near like shooting fish in a barrel in terms of ease of enforcement if you ask me.


As long as I can legally go to Vegas or Phoenix, how do you propose to have California laws restrict my activities there?

 If one state had the power to restrict recreational activities in another state, Vegas and Atlantic City would not even exist.

You can force me to quarantine when I return.  I was going to do that anyway.


----------



## dawson (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As long as I can legally go to Vegas or Phoenix, how do you propose to have California laws restrict my activities there?
> 
> If one state had the power to restrict recreational activities in another state, Vegas and Atlantic City would not even exist.
> 
> You can force me to quarantine when I return.  I was going to do that anyway.


first - I believe youth soccer should be free to play.
Second - ECNL is under US Club Soccer which has stated that all their members must comply with all state and local mandates and restrictions. If Newsom was to ban out of state competition, I imagine that US Club Soccer would take some action.

If they did I have no insight as to what US Cub action might be . Perhaps someone else has a feel for that .

As far as a quarantine goes I think it would be enforced like many unpopular laws ( not conceding that his mandates are laws ) by making an example of a few to put fear into the majority.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

dawson said:


> first - I believe youth soccer should be free to play.
> Second - ECNL is under US Club Soccer which has stated that all their members must comply with all state and local mandates and restrictions. If Newsom was to ban out of state competition, I imagine that US Club Soccer would take some action.
> 
> If they did I have no insight as to what US Cub action might be . Perhaps someone else has a feel for that .
> ...


For norcal, I am more concerned that, every time a county reaches orange, restaurants open and cases shoot back up.

Santa Clara just opened restaurants, and the last two days of cases are already awful.  Might be just volatility, but we may be headed straight back to red.


----------



## MacDre (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As long as I can legally go to Vegas or Phoenix, how do you propose to have California laws restrict my activities there?
> 
> If one state had the power to restrict recreational activities in another state, Vegas and Atlantic City would not even exist.
> 
> You can force me to quarantine when I return.  I was going to do that anyway.


100% correct but “the people” could go after the “team” that’s a legal business in California.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> 100% correct but “the people” could go after the “team” that’s a legal business in California.


Certainly.  Which is why we'll be going as "Sheep FC", which will exist only in Nevada and Arizona.

Seriously, if the state doesnt have the balls to close restaurants, bars, and casinos, why should I respect their requests on lower risk activities?


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Certainly.  Which is why we'll be going as "Sheep FC", which will exist only in Nevada and Arizona.
> 
> Seriously, if the state doesnt have the balls to close restaurants, bars, and casinos, why should I respect their requests on lower risk activities?


The American Way! If you can’t get exactly what you want, f**k all, who cares who dies because of it.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The American Way! If you can’t get exactly what you want, f**k all, who cares who dies because of it.


If you want fewer people to die from covid, there are better policy targets than youth soccer games.

Maybe read the science and focus on indoor unmasked activities? 

Or is EOTL now anti-science?


----------



## Spfister (Oct 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> How is that enforceable?  At what point is this guy overreaching his power of office?


Exactly.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you want fewer people to die from covid, there are better policy targets than youth soccer games.
> 
> Maybe read the science and focus on indoor unmasked activities?
> 
> Or is EOTL now anti-science?


Yes, we should always limit the activities that you don’t care about. As if staying in a hotel isn’t an indoor activity. As if carpooling to another state isn’t an indoor activity.


dad4 said:


> If you want fewer people to die from covid, there are better policy targets than youth soccer games.
> 
> Maybe read the science and focus on indoor unmasked activities?
> 
> Or is EOTL now anti-science?


Like I said, the American Way. Tell everyone else to do what they should so you don’t need to. Because what you esnt is mote important than what they want.

So how many times exactly do you and all the other families go inside on their little trip to AZ?  A couple bathroom stops at Starbucks on the way?  4-5 times a day in and out of the hotel?  The bathroom at the field? Out for some dinner? How many carpooled anyway? 

Maybe you brought your porta-potty for the fam, stayed in a tent and only got food from the Mickey D’s drive through, but that makes you the only one. Or you’re just another selfish American who expects everyone else to do their part. 

When will one of you just admit that you’re ok killing people so you can live vicariously through your daughter.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> How is that enforceable?  At what point is this guy overreaching his power of office?


When he actually overreaches. At that exact moment. BTW, how’d that CA Supreme Court case about his school orders go?


----------



## EOTL (Oct 19, 2020)

dawson said:


> I suspect he will specifically ban teams from going out of state to play tournaments,
> Even though the letter is short it goes out of its way to mention this subject.
> If it does happen ECNL teams it seems would be most impacted.


The self pity is strong in this one.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> When he actually overreaches. At that exact moment. BTW, how’d that CA Supreme Court case about his school orders go?


About as good as your case at proving me wrong.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, we should always limit the activities that you don’t care about. As if staying in a hotel isn’t an indoor activity. As if carpooling to another state isn’t an indoor activity.
> 
> 
> Like I said, the American Way. Tell everyone else to do what they should so you don’t need to. Because what you esnt is mote important than what they want.
> ...


That’s just the thing.  I do believe in doing my part.  I skipped my niece’s wedding.  My card game group went online.  I shop less than once a week. I no longer have meals with people outside my immediate household.  I no longer meet anyone indoors.  When I do see a friend, it is outdoors with masks.  

And, I’m taking my kid to a soccer tournament.   We will eat takeout and quarantine when we get back, but it isn‘t zero risk.  

I won’t even ask you if it makes sense to you.  It probably doesn’t.


----------



## Timan (Oct 21, 2020)

In our area, adults have been playing unorganized full contact pick up soccer right next to youth teams' distance practice for three months, everywhere.
My point is that we don't see any COVID rate jumping up in our community for a while, even adults playing unorganized full contact pickup everywhere for three month!
Now, our club starts voting if parents are comfortable sending their kids to out of state to play. Why do we need to go out of state even though unorganized adults can play in our local field? They could be illegal, but my point is not there. I saw even police didn't stop them because the police might consider it was outdoor gathering within 20 people, and categorize "low risk activity". But once youth team starts a little less distance practice (for example, allowing defenders to press, but not tackle.), someone calls the club, and the coach is warned. I just feel something wrong. Why there is so much restriction on organized youth sports only, even police allowing (or not paying attentions) adults to play, and eventually, kids need to go out of state to just play?


----------



## pizza between games (Oct 24, 2020)

Timan said:


> In our area, adults have been playing unorganized full contact pick up soccer right next to youth teams' distance practice for three months, everywhere.
> My point is that we don't see any COVID rate jumping up in our community for a while, even adults playing unorganized full contact pickup everywhere for three month!
> Now, our club starts voting if parents are comfortable sending their kids to out of state to play. Why do we need to go out of state even though unorganized adults can play in our local field? They could be illegal, but my point is not there. I saw even police didn't stop them because the police might consider it was outdoor gathering within 20 people, and categorize "low risk activity". But once youth team starts a little less distance practice (for example, allowing defenders to press, but not tackle.), someone calls the club, and the coach is warned. I just feel something wrong. Why there is so much restriction on organized youth sports only, even police allowing (or not paying attentions) adults to play, and eventually, kids need to go out of state to just play?


The park rangers enforce the fields and their instruction is to break up ANY play where referees are being used. I've seen it happen 6 times at 4 different parks in Sacramento. Each time they were called by club coaches or park employees.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm hearing tomorrow or Tuesday Newsome is basically announcing no real changes to youth sports. If this happens, I think our kids are screwed at least until spring and it wouldn't shock me if it's until summer/vaccines may be available. Poor kids and coaches in CA. Would kill HS sports I think for whole year as well.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 30, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I'm hearing tomorrow or Tuesday Newsome is basically announcing no real changes to youth sports. If this happens, I think our kids are screwed at least until spring and it wouldn't shock me if it's until summer/vaccines may be available. Poor kids and coaches in CA. Would kill HS sports I think for whole year as well.


Plump jack needs a new glass. His is still bogged down by 2 Buck Chuck.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Nov 11, 2020)

How are the Bay Area clubs dealing with the recommendation to quarantine for 2 weeks after returning from travel out of the area by the Bay Area Counties?  I would guess they are already committed for Phoenix but will be under pressure to quarantine upon return by the County Health Departments.  Is there any talk of the Sacramento area counties recommending the same thing?


----------



## dad4 (Nov 11, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> How are the Bay Area clubs dealing with the recommendation to quarantine for 2 weeks after returning from travel out of the area by the Bay Area Counties?  I would guess they are already committed for Phoenix but will be under pressure to quarantine upon return by the County Health Departments.  Is there any talk of the Sacramento area counties recommending the same thing?


Link?  I did not know anyone but SF had recommended quarantine.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 11, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> How are the Bay Area clubs dealing with the recommendation to quarantine for 2 weeks after returning from travel out of the area by the Bay Area Counties?  I would guess they are already committed for Phoenix but will be under pressure to quarantine upon return by the County Health Departments.  Is there any talk of the Sacramento area counties recommending the same thing?


Yolo County recommend but did not require 2 week quarantine after travel. Davis Legacy chose to implement it, so our girls will be away from the complex for 2 weeks doing film review via zoom and virtual training post travel.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Nov 11, 2020)

From the article with a link at the bottom.

If you plan to travel over the holidays this year amid the coronavirus pandemic, health officers from 10 counties and one city in the greater Bay Area are *recommending* that you self-quarantine for 14 days when you return home.


Marin, Alameda, Contra Costa, Monterey, Napa, San Mateo, San Francisco, Santa Clara, Santa Cruz and Sonoma, as well as the city of Berkeley, issued a joint recommendation Monday advising against nonessential travel, including holiday trips, that could increase chances of infection and potentially spread the virus.









						Bay Area recommends 2-week quarantine for holiday travelers
					

Health officers are also recommending testing before and after travel.




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## Free Kick (Nov 16, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> How are the Bay Area clubs dealing with the recommendation to quarantine for 2 weeks after returning from travel out of the area by the Bay Area Counties?  I would guess they are already committed for Phoenix but will be under pressure to quarantine upon return by the County Health Departments.  Is there any talk of the Sacramento area counties recommending the same thing?


From what I've gathered, the NorCal teams that attended all have their own return-to-play protocols.  These range from one or two week stay-away rules and/or proof of a negative Covid test.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 16, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> From what I've gathered, the NorCal teams that attended all have their own return-to-play protocols.  These range from one or two week stay-away rules and/or proof of a negative Covid test.


Our girls are definitely out this week and needing to get tested before next week. Also some teams are committed to South Carolina as well I think. All of this will be a pretty good test on youth sports travel and play


----------

